# Subs Wanted --> Edison, NJ (Middlesex Cty)



## Snowfighters (Nov 1, 2005)

*Snowfighters, Inc. is looking for
OWNER OPERATORS
with the following equipment available for
Snow Removal for the 2007 - 2008 Snow Season*








Snow Plows ranging from 7' to 12' wide
Skid Steer Loaders
Front End Wheel Loaders

*Snowfighters offers Great Rates & Perks:*

*ALL* of our work is within *Raritan Center* in Edison
Travel from job site to job site is paid
Guaranteed payment for work performed
Large, open industrial parking lots

*Servicing our customers with quality since 1985.*

Please Note: ALL subcontractors must provide proof of continuous insurance for all
vehicles and equipment as well as vehicle registration and valid drivers' licenses.

Email Mike for further info or call
(732) 346-0066 x28.


----------

